# ..Noch ein Neuer



## Mercedesfreund (25. März 2008)

Hallo, bin jetzt auch hier angekommen, wollte mich nur kurz vorstellen
ich hoffe hier auch einige Tipp und Tricks rund um den Koiteich zu bekommen,
so habe ich auch schon viele bekannte Namen wiedergefunden aus einem anderem bekannten Forum. das wars erstmal mit vielen Grüßen aus dem schönen Leinebergland.Gruß Werner der mehr liest wie er schreibt..


----------



## klaus e (25. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

n'Abend zusammen,
ein aktuelles Gartenbild (Teich ist auch drauf, DAS SCHWARZE LOCH)...
Zum WE solls ja 17 Grad WARM werden - wär ja was
@Mercedsfreund
herzlich Willkommen, trotz der vordergründig negativen Stimmung (Wetter bedingt, schlägt mir auf's Gemüt). Ich darf morgen Abend für zwei Tage nach Schweden ein kleines offenes Boot fahren - lange Unterhosen und Ohrenwärmer hab' ich schon eingepackt...
LG
Klaus


----------



## Frank (25. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

  Werner,

:willkommen bei uns im Club.

Schön das du auch den Weg hierher gefunden hast.
Allerdings hoffe ich, das du mit "Mercedesfreund" die Luxuslimousinen im Teich meinst.  

Wenn du Lust hast, darfst du uns auch gerne deinen Teich mit Bildern vorstellen. 
Eine Anleitung zum Bilder einfügen findest du hier (Klick). 

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß bei uns und mit deinen Mercedes(sen (heißt das so in der Mehrzahl?)) im Gartenteich.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Servus Werner

Herzlich Willkommen

Freue mich schon auf Bilder von deinem Teich und den "Mercedes".

Meiner steht in der Garage und schwimmt noch nicht im Teich  , aber das kann ja noch kommen  .


----------



## ösiwilli (25. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Servus Werner,

schön, dass es ausser mir auch noch andere Neulinge gibt die hergefunden haben.
Habe leider weder einen Mercedes in der Garage noch im Gartenteich zu bieten.
Meine Goldfische haben max. Smart-Format. 

Liebe Grüsse und  noch viel Spass hier - 
PT-Cruiser-Willi


----------



## alexander1 (25. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

hallo
Wilkommen hier im Forum.Hoffe das du auf alles antworten bekommst und ich kenne dich auch schon von anderen Seiten.
gruß alex


----------



## Rossi1 (26. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Hallo :willkommen  hier und viel Spass


----------



## Mercedesfreund (27. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Hallo an Alle,
Danke für die nette Begrüßung .bin heute im Garten gewesen und
habe ein paar Bilder für Euch gemacht,schade daß noch nichts blüht,
dann wäre es noch ansehnlicher, aber ich hoffe es gefällt Euch.
 
Das sind mal so einige Blickwinkel
 
heute neuen Skimmer eingebaut im großen Teich
 
und noch eine andere Ansicht
 
und noch Eine
 
So wenn die Bilder da sind bin ich glücklich.. Gruß Werner


----------



## Dodi (27. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Hallo Werner!

Auch von mir noch ein :willkommen hier im Club. 

Du kannst glücklich sein, die Bilder sind hier angekommen. 

Dein Teich und Garten gefallen mir sehr gut! 

Auf ein nettes Miteinander und viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Hi Werner,


:willkommen   -bei den Teich:crazy 

Schöner Teich gefällt mir gut 

Aber was sind das da für Drähte um den Teich 

Hast du Probleme mit diesem Komischen Fliegenden Fischräuber???


----------



## Mercedesfreund (27. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Ja Olaf, Er kreist des öfteren hier in der Nachbarschaft aber bald spanne
 ich das Sonnensegel wieder auf ,dann ist Ruhe,aber hier treiben auch so einige 
 katzen ihr Unwesen,dafür der blöde Draht den ich auch nicht leiden kann
 aber wat mot dat mot,schönen Abend noch ..Werner


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Hi Werner,


ja, das mit dem grauen Vogel kenne ich....... 

Nach dem ich dann meinen Teich vergrößert hatte, war aber bislang schluß 

Bislang überfliegt er ihn nur noch, guckt kurz runter und dreht dann ab in die nähere & weitere Nachbarschaft. Anscheinend ist da leichter Beute machen 

Könntest du wohl deine höhen versetzten Becken vllt. ein wenig näher mit Bildern vorstellen???

Die gefallen mir auf den ersten Blick sehr gut 

Vllt. könnte ich da noch was für mich übernehmen.....


----------



## Mercedesfreund (27. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Hi Olaf 
aber doch nicht mehr heute...
hab nämlich meine Flutlichtanlage dem Sportverein zum Training ausgeliehen.
morgen könnte es klappen bis dann Werner


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Hi Werner,


ich wollte eigentlich heute noch anfangen zu graben..........












































Ja neeeee, iss klar so dringend isses nu auch wieder nich.......:smoki


Ich möchte das doch nur mal ein wenig näher Betrachten weil es mir sehr gut gefällt. Ob das dann nu Morgen oder Übermorgen was wird kann ich ja doch nicht beeinflussen, Hauptsache du zeigst es mal


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Hallo Olaf, und die anderen die mitlesen,
 war eben noch mal am Teich hier ein paar andere Perpektiven,
Bild1 Fertigteich ebener Überlauf um Koiteich,
Bild2 vom Bodenfilter zum kleinen Seerosenteich
Bild3 Auslauf vom Bodenfilter 1m³ Inhalt Lava in 8-16mm mit Kies bedeckt
Bild4 Selbtbausiebfilter mit Spaltsieb 300my
Bild5 Filteranlage mit Bürsten 2mal Helix bewegt und ruhend
So nun hoffe ich die Bilder sind da wo sie sein sollen andernfalls kommen Sie heute abend . Gruß Werner


----------



## Marlowe (28. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

Moin Mercedes-Elch-Tester!


Deine Bilder lassen erahnen, wie Du im Sommer zufrieden vor dem Teich hockst,
Pipe schmöckst und die Seele auftankst.

So mache ich das zumindest immer.

Alles Beste und bis bald, 

HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN!


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. März 2008)

*AW: ..Noch ein Neuer*

hallo werner

du hast eine echt schöne anlage. 
wieviel stunden haben wir den da schon reingesteckt?  

eine frage hätte ich nun aber auch mal:
warum hast du bei deinem siebfilter einen 300er sieb gewählt?
lässt der nicht ne menge schmutz durch?

deine 2mal helix-kammer bewegt und ruhend
hätte ich zu gerne mal von innen gesehen, schade daß du da keine foto gemacht hast.   
vielleicht ist dir ja irgendwann mal langweilig und du.............. 

ich hoffe wir nerven dich nicht, mit unseren vielen fragen und bitten? 

gruß
jürgen


----------

